# touring24.info



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I was considering buying a bord atlas for a few days in Germany, but seem we will end up with another set of book cluttering the motorhome.

I have seen This USB Stick but the site crashes every time I try to order one.

Any other suggestions?

TM


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It does say you have to be registered to get one.....perhaps you are??

PS. I just logged on to the site and it seems OK :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I just downloaded all the aires from Campingcar-info >here< and loaded them onto my sat nav and PC mapping. From the link given enter site then click on the lefthand menu named "Telechargement GPS" It includes most if not all the stellpalatz as far as I can see.

peedee


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Copy of Autoroute and Ryan and Mel's GPS info which include all the Bord Atlas POI's and loads more besides. The book is worth getting if you like pictures although in German you can work it out easily, it's only £20.

Link to POI's:
http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/campervan/gps-pois-hosted-by-us/

He is the correct link to Camping Car Info's including Google Translate:

http://translate.google.com/transla...pingcar-infos.com/Francais/telechargement.php


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Everyone.

EJB

I did try to register, just kept failing.

Peedee.

I don't have a GPS where I can download POI's into it.

Addie

Thanks for the links. I have autoroute (2007) but use an Apple with now windows on when we are away.

Looks like I need to put XP onto my Mac

Does anyone know if I can put 2010 Autoroute Data into 2007 please?

Again, Thanks everyone.

TM


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Thanks*



teemyob said:


> Does anyone know if I can put 2010 Autoroute Data into 2007 please?


I don't think it's backward compatible unfortunately


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Thanks*



Addie said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if I can put 2010 Autoroute Data into 2007 please?
> ...


If I can get XP loaded, still cheaper and better than the product in my original post

Do I run a higher risk of Virus's if I put Xp on a Mac?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Thanks*



teemyob said:


> Do I run a higher risk of Virus's if I put Xp on a Mac?


Not really if you're only using XP for Autoroute


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

Well that is the Route I shall take then.

Will look on ebay for XP OS

Thanks for the replies.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*correct*

No the POI's will not work in Autoroute 2007

Just tried it on ours
TM


----------

